# new jig



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Just finished tying up some of these for striper fishing









Its a 3 tone powder paint on a do-it ultra minnow in a 5/8oz


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

Looks nice.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks, thats a pretty good compliment coming from you. Do you any tips or sugestions for improvements.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*I got a tip John*

I sure could use some three ounce ones...White and glow.

I got the Green Banana from a dude on another website.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey my earlier deal still holds you should be able to get a mold and 100 gamakatsu hooks for $100 that will make them be about $1 each. The mold can use those cheaper hooks too but I dont care for them always seem dull to me. Just let me know cause it would take me a little while to get that many finished. What did you not like about those other jigs all I could tell from the pic you had was that they werent made with bucktail and they used those cheaper hooks.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

The Prick "Hooked me" to say the least. I ordered 50 3 ounce jigs, all white with a silver and a black streamer thrown in. A few days later he was selling some extras that he had leftover from other orders, again, 50 total. I paid for all the jigs but only got the second fifty. None of which were really worth a Fu**.

The hair tangles up on the hook and wont come out, the paint smells like rustoleum and the finish on the jigs were globbed up.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Narf.*

A question. To three tone them, did you dip in powder coat three times and I assume you had too, so how did you keep the line of colors even? TIA. BTW, that is one fine looking bait.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

wdbrand said:


> A question. To three tone them, did you dip in powder coat three times and I assume you had too, so how did you keep the line of colors even? TIA. BTW, that is one fine looking bait.


I started with a light base coat of white. To get a light coat I dip before heating some will stay on but you can still see a little shine coming through from the fresh lead. To do the other colors I heat the jig and then I dip a paint brush into some powder and hold it above the jig and tap on it this lets you go as light or dark as you want with your accent colors. You can also dip in one side and then the other but I find that hard to do in my little paint cups and you have less control of how dark the color comes out.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Ryan Y said:


> The Prick "Hooked me" to say the least. I ordered 50 3 ounce jigs, all white with a silver and a black streamer thrown in. A few days later he was selling some extras that he had leftover from other orders, again, 50 total. I paid for all the jigs but only got the second fifty. None of which were really worth a Fu**.
> 
> The hair tangles up on the hook and wont come out, the paint smells like rustoleum and the finish on the jigs were globbed up.


Well that sucks you would think anyone wanting to get some repeat business would know better than to put crap out there. Anyway I did some checking and William at Barlows tackle told me that the Gamakatsu hooks dont fit in the mold that does the 2,3,4 oz jigs I am assuming that it can be modified to work since I am sure I have seen jigs out there that use a premium hook but couldn't say for sure since I dont have one to compare. I guess if you dont mind the tin plated hooks then at least they are cheap you can get a 50 pack for $14 That would get you a mold and 100 hooks for 62 plus shipping. So let me know what you think about that. Otherwise I think I can do finished jigs for $2 each It would just take a little while to order the mold and get started on them. Also let me know how you like your bucktail you can see in the picture I like mine kind of sparse so there is lots of action but I can do bulkier too if that works better for where you fish. Anyway let me know what you think.

John


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I sent you a pm John


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Well the jigs seemed to work pretty good.









and my youngest son got his first striper to so it was a great trip.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work. Congrats.


----------

